# How can you not love goldfish??



## phlyergirl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYPjhmCKCy8

So stinking cute, every last one of them. :fish:


----------



## emc7

I am not going to answer the question. How can I not love them? Let me count the ways...


----------



## cossie

emc7 said:


> I am not going to answer the question. How can I not love them? Let me count the ways...


i agreee


----------



## phlyergirl

Haters :lol:


----------



## grogan

all I could think about while watching this is peacock bass


----------



## lohachata

carpus delecti..................................


----------



## phlyergirl

Jeez, you guys probably hate puppies too don't you?  :lol:


----------



## emc7

yep, A dog that can't wait and go outside. What's not to hate.


----------



## grogan

gold fish are not my style but its always good to see a healthy aquarium. It is definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I like 'em!
That red & white is very nice.


----------



## phlyergirl

Thank you. TOS, that one is one of the dads of my fry. They are getting tails like his.


----------



## lohachata

it isn't that i don't like them....i actually do...it's just my sick sense of humor...
i like dogs and cats too...but don't want any near me....i'm allergic...


----------



## OhYesItsMe

I'm alergic to fur and feathers so it pushed me more towards fish and my toad. Goldfish are nice it's just I like to get a variety of cool tropical fish. Sometime I want to get a pond for goldfish, they have nice ones at my local country max.


----------



## phlyergirl

I like tropicals too, and I my tropical planted tank is my favorite tank, though they aren't my favorite fish if that makes sense. I am getting out of the cichlid thing... just have two left. Too much drama for me. I can't say that I will ever have really aggressive fish again. It was cool seeing them breed and raising the babies but I don't want to do that constantly or deal with deaths from aggression and trying to keep it properly stocked ($$$!!!!) etc. 

Love a peaceful tank.


----------



## emc7

carp are okay, really. its just the double-tailed and bubble-eyed alien fish that bother me.


----------



## P.senegalus

Your fish look healthy 

I love having goldfish. They look great in a pond, when you can see them before the green algea takes over.


----------



## iheartfish:)

I agree one-hundred percent with emc. The bubble-eyes... ugh *shudder*. I think goldfish are meant to be in a pond; they aren't really a tank fish. I would love to have a goldfish pond. Tank... Not so much. Cichlids, though... Now that is a wonderful tank!


----------



## phlyergirl

Meh, I disagree. 15 gallon tank? No, that is not for goldfish. 100? Sure.

Never understood why goldfish got singled out as pond only fish, when there are plenty of other fish that get the same size that nobody would consider being only suitable for a pond. Blue dolphin cichlids? Oscars? Any number of species of catfish and plecos?


----------



## emc7

Oh, I will tell people they need a pond for plecos, IR sharks and other huge catfish. I usually say "huge tank" for dolphins and Jaguars because ponds are often too cold for true tropicals. But a pond-size tank will do. But carp need even more filtration than carnivorous cichlids and could need a chiller to keep a huge tank cool, so ponds are recommended.

That and the people who were sold a 1.5 gallon and 4 goldfish don't quite understand the 29 gallons isn't a big tank.


----------



## iheartfish:)

A cichlid pond would truly be something, now... But they like warm water. Goldfish can survive a lot in terms of low temps. Other tank fish... Not so much. I didn't know you could keep plecos in ponds...

Now, if you lived in a warm climate, a cichlid pond would make much more sense.


----------



## emc7

In florida, there are big cichlids spawning in the ponds of the vacation condo complex in orlando where i went for vacation. Big nests with a male displaying in each one. Totally cool. Here, you can do most cichlids outside, but not all year. The local board is full of chatter about tubs and troughs.


----------



## dexterford

phlyergirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYPjhmCKCy8
> 
> So stinking cute, every last one of them. :fish:


Can I keep two of those goldfish in a 15 gallon?


----------



## cossie

personally i would go through every tropical fish if i had a choice between them or anything else ;-)

just common and boring in my opinion.

no offence


----------



## phlyergirl

Everyone has different preferences. My tropicals are kind of boring to me. My goldies are like puppies.


----------



## cossie

haha i like puppies though


----------



## emc7

I would do gobies or minnow before goldfish. None of my tanks are more than 4' long and I don't have a pond. My roommate had some double tailed goldfish in a 5 at college and they lived only 5 years. They never did much for me.


----------



## cossie

I rest my case ;-)


----------



## phlyergirl

See, I think that fish is adorable. :lol:


----------



## cossie

:chair:


phlyergirl said:


> See, I think that fish is adorable. :lol:


Mind you i cant like puppies either then because it reminds me of a poodle


----------



## Fishpunk

I think the movie needs a new script writer. No plot.


----------



## Charlie1

I have really never been a fan of goldfish actually, I prefer tropical freshwater. Personally I find goldfish to not be very bright. Now plecos are extremley intelligent especially for fish and corydoras have each individual personalities. Up side down catfish even develop ther own hierarchical system among eachother. Now that is how interesting tropical fish are! Goldfish just swim in circles aimlessly around the tank.


----------



## emc7

Carp aren't stupid, but to see natural behavior in an offspring of a big fish, you need a big water container. Swimming back and forth is like pacing when you are locked in an elevator. Killies that spend their whole lives in puddles will show you their whole range of behavior in a 10 gallon. And watching a 1" goldfish is like watching an infant, boring. The 4' fish that has lived 30 years will show some intelligence behavior, but it will never get there in a small tank.


----------



## Charlie1

emc7 said:


> Carp aren't stupid, but to see natural behavior in an offspring of a big fish, you need a big water container. Swimming back and forth is like pacing when you are locked in an elevator. Killies that spend their whole lives in puddles will show you their whole range of behavior in a 10 gallon. And watching a 1" goldfish is like watching an infant, boring. The 4' fish that has lived 30 years will show some intelligence behavior, but it will never get there in a small tank.


Ya I guess thats true. I should have said _fancy_ goldfish are not too bright. And they are not! But they are this unnatural species so you cannot blame them. Out of all the cold water species I would have to say koi are my favorite. I still prefer freshwater tropical though.


----------



## emc7

Yea, the fancies are somewhat dull. Cichlids are brighter. Inbred cichlids like triple red caucatoides are dumb compared to their wild cousins and they haven't been domesticated for nearly as long.


----------



## Cory1990

I really don't like goldfish, I think they are great pond fish. We recently stocked our goldfish pond with 100 last year. This year they are still there and the biggest one I've spotted was about 5". Great for ponds but in my tank would be a no go.


----------



## elitesrock

I love gold fish, I had a little 1/2 inch gold fish I bought at a flea market when I was 8 grow into a 8 inch behemoth who sadly died two years ago. Stupid 4 inch red devil killed him. :/


----------



## pinetree

I love my fancy goldfish. They're full of personality and beautiful. Unfortunately they are like keeping hot house flowers, high maintenance and delicate.


----------



## phlyergirl

Yep, Pinetree, a friend who is a discus breeder told me recently that goldies are good practice for discus lol. I told him if other discus people heard him say that they'd kick him out of the club.


----------



## Goldeen

your fish are beautiful!! you should be very proud of your tank and your fish. i have owned goldfish all my life one of my goldies is 8 years old almost 9. my new ones though are very small and adorible im hoping mine get to be as big as yours! what i dont understand is why do people hate them? i know that they are messy but its not that much more work than tropical fish trust me i have both and honestly i like my goldfish better lol.
ALSO WHERE DID U GET UR LIONHEAD GOLDIE!?!?!?!
(sucker for those)


----------



## Fish chick

They are very nice fish! Just not really my thing, no offense. But I like them and they look nice in your tank!


----------



## mikkolopez

cossie said:


> I rest my case ;-)


Now that is a beauty, my daughter is gonna go nuts with something like her ... :fish:


----------



## cmahan4576

i love goldfish i have an 18 gal tank with four goldfish in it they are so cute!


----------



## j_diaz01

I've always thought fancy goldfish had their own majestic beauty. But the care requirements and recommended tank sizes have always kept me away. One day 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

